# My big fat frogs



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

These are my albino frogs
there fat and they like to eat anything that moves..

that fish is no longer with us lol taken out by the frogs


biggest fish ever eaten... a pair of 2 inch rainbowfish

Enjoy!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice!! Where are the pics of the shrimps??


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

haha working on it i have my shrimp tank posted as "confused" look under the planted tanks


----------

